#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  4 Awesome Jokes That Will Make Anyone Laugh! :D

## Sakshi Dutta

Secret of a happy married life--

Once upon a time a married couple celebrated their 25th marriage anniversary.  They had become famous in the city for not having a single conflict in their period of 25 years. 
    Local newspaper editors had gathered at the  occasion to find out the secret of their well-known "happy going  marriage".

    Editor: "Sir. It's amazingly unbelievable. How did  you make this possible?"
    Husband recalling his old honeymoon days  said: "We had been in London for honeymoon after marriage. Having selected the horse  riding finally, we both started the ride on  different horses. My horse was pretty okay but the horse on which my wife was  riding seemed to be a crazy one.. 
    On the way ahead, that horse jumped  suddenly, making my wife topple over. Recovering her position from the ground, she patted the  horse's back and said "This is your first time". She again climbed the horse  and continued with the ride. After a while, it happened again. This time she again kept calm and said "This is  your second time" and continued. When the  horse dropped her third time, she silently took out the revolver from the purse  and shot the horse dead !! 
    I shouted at my wife: "What did you do  you psycho. You killed the poor animal. Are you crazy?" .. 
    She gave a silent look and said:  *"This is your first time!!!"*.
    Husband:"That's it. We are  happy ever after. " 



   ----------------------------


Two little boys,  ages 8 and 10, are extremely mischievous. They are always getting into trouble  and their parents know all about it. If any mischief occurs in their town, the  two boys are probably involved. 

The boys' mother  heard that a preacher in town had been successful in disciplining children, so  she asked if he would speak with her boys. The preacher agreed, but he asked to  see them individually.
So the mother sent  the 8 year old first, in the morning, with the older boy to see the preacher in  the afternoon.

The preacher, a  huge man with a booming voice, sat the younger boy down and asked him  sternly,
"Do you know where  God is, son?"

The boy's mouth  dropped open, but he made no response, sitting there wide-eyed with his mouth  hanging open. 
So the preacher  repeated the question in an even sterner tone, "Where is God?!"

Again, the boy made  no attempt to answer. The preacher raised his voice even more and shook his  finger in the boy's face and bellowed,
"Where is  God?!"

The boy screamed  and bolted from the room, ran directly home and dove into his closet, slamming  the door behind him.

When his older  brother found him in the closet, he asked, "What happened?"

The younger  brother, gasping for breath, replied, "We are in BIG trouble this  time.

("I just LOVE  reading next line again and again")




scroll  down


.............


............


...................


........................

GOD is missing, and they think we did  it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. :): ..




   --------------------------------


_A Lovely letter from a PRETTY GIRL to her father..._



A father passing by his teenage  daughter's bedroom was astonished to see the bed was nicely made and everything  was neat and tidy. Then he saw an envelope propped up prominently on the centre  of the pillow. It was addressed "Dad". 

With the worst premonition, he  opened the envelope and read the letter with trembling hands:- 


Dear  Dad, 

It is with great regret and sorrow that I'm writing you, but I'm  leaving home. I had to elope with my new boyfriend Saim because I wanted to  avoid a scene with Mom and you. 

I've been finding real passion with Saim  and he is so nice to me. I know when you meet him you'll like him too - even  with all his piercing, tattoos, and motorcycle clothes. 

But it's not  only the passion Dad, I'm pregnant and Saim said that he wants me to have the  kid and that we can be very happy together. Even though Saim is much older than  me (anyway, 42 isn't so old these days is it?), and has no money, really these  things shouldn't tand in the way of our relationship, don't you agree? Saim has  a great CD collection; he already owns a trailer in the woods and has a stack of  firewood for the whole winter. 

It's true he has other girlfriends as  well but I know he'll be faithful to me in his own way. He wants to have many  more children with me and that's now one of my dreams too. 

Saim taught  me that marijuana doesn't really hurt anyone and he'll be growing it for us and  we'll trade it with our friends for all the cocaine and ecstasy we want. In the  meantime, we'll pray that science will find a cure for AIDS so Saim can get  better; he sure deserves it!! 


Don't worry Dad, I'm 15 years old now  and I know how to take care of myself. Someday I'm sure we'll be back to visit  so you can get to know your grandchildren. 

Your loving daughter,  
Rosie. 

At the bottom of the page were the letters "PTO". 
Hands  still trembling, her father turned the sheet, and read: 

PS: Dad, none of  the above is true. I'm over at the neighbour's house. I just wanted to remind  you that there are worse things in life than my report card that's in my desk  centre drawer. 

Please sign it and call when it is safe for me to come  home. 

I love you Dad...!!!!!!! 



------------------------------------


BUSINESS IS BUSINESS!!


One day many years ago at a school in South London a teacher said to the class  of 5-year-olds, "I'll give $20 to the child who can tell me who was the most  famous man who ever lived."      
            An Irish  boy put his hand up and said, "It was St. Patrick." The teacher said, "Sorry  Alan, that's not correct."
            Then a  Scottish boy put his hand up and said, "It was St. Andrew." The teacher replied,  "I'm sorry, Hamish, that's not right either.
            Finally,  a Gujarati boy raised his hand and said, "It was Jesus Christ." The teacher  said, "That's absolutely right, Jayant, come up here and I'll give you the  $20."
            As the  teacher was giving Jayant his money, she said, "You know Jayant, since you are  Gujarati, I was very surprised you said Jesus Christ." Jayant replied, "Yes, in  my heart I knew it was Lord Krishna, but business is business!"



 



 









  Similar Threads: awesome Awesome blog post on "5 Facts You Didn't Know About the Agni 5 Missile" that will make you proud as an Indian! jokes.pdf What did they say?? [jokes]

----------


## sciengprof

Nice jokes.In your words I say it as "Awesome Jokes".Well the third Joke was really turning to be serious and only after I read the last four lines I understood its humor.

----------

